# Final straw!!!



## manybirds (Jun 14, 2012)

I've posted before, something got some of our ducks etc. it just struck again and i've had enough!!! first it took one of my moms runners, the only fawn and white one, then it ripped the head off of my beautiful black muscovy and left her to rot. then it took my gorgeous 5 year old rouen drake, he was just a pet but he was my all time favorite and htere's not doubt in my mind he died defending hes woman. Now just at dawn before we went out to do chores it chewed the head off of one of my wonderful expensive sweet baby geese from holdereads and broke the leg of one of moms dutch hookbills! they where just past the hard stage and doing so good, and they where my babies. we don't keep many ducks any more (by our standerds) and what we do keep is expensive top quality birds, my mom has a few runners and hookbills and i have a few muscovies and am trying to get some silkies (and that one pet drake that was killed). SO mad right now. if i cought it right now i would without hesitation lounge at it and crush its wind pipe with my bare hands (sorry for the grousomeness but it comes from many years of finding dead birds). it just comes in takes the head and leaves the rest to waiste. we think it could be a racoon but it seems awfully bold if it is. just in recent years we've had oppossums migrate up here.


----------

